# San Juan Carnage



## Acornrootrock (Jul 15, 2016)

Some boy scout troop swam and left two canoes at 8 foot. One on a rock in the middle and the other at the bottom on a log facing upstream. Potential snags for the unaware


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

Did they get their canoe badge?


----------



## barry (May 6, 2004)

I heard that they did not get their canoe badges but the instructors liberally handed out swimming and floating badges. 

i think one of their eagle projects needs to be removing those boats.....unless they were old grummons,,,,they can weight those down with rocks upside down for a rail slide.


----------



## Mtnbuzzer (Feb 5, 2016)

Check oarsintipsup.com for video footage taken the day after. They probably got flushed out in the latest flash. Spoke to the the ranger the next day. He had just heard about it and was treading having to go pull them out. No sign of the boy sprouts.


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Those boats were gone last week... yours, tom


----------

